# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Aplasie van de penis - Artikel

## Sylvia93

*Inleiding*
Wanneer de penis bij de geboorte ontbreekt of niet helemaal is ontwikkeld, wordt gesproken van aplasie van de penis. Dit is een ontwikkelingsstoornis in het tuberculum genitale, een knobbelvormig gedeelte van de embryo waaruit zich de penis ontwikkelt. Aplasie is een zeldzame aandoening, waarbij de balzak (het scrotum) meestal wel goed ontwikkeld is, maar waarbij de penisschacht ontbreekt.
Aplasie van de penis komt zowel op zichzelf voor als in combinatie met andere afwijkingen, zoals het niet indalen van de ballen in de balzak (cryptorchisme), aplasie van de nieren en afwijkingen aan het skelet en het hart. In het algemeen kan onderscheid worden gemaakt tussen een ernstige vorm, waarbij sprake is van aplasie van de nieren en een minder ernstige vorm, met minder bijkomende afwijkingen.

*Verschijnselen*
Aplasie van de penis kan direct na de geboorte worden vastgesteld door de afwezigheid van de penis.

*Diagnose*
Wanneer bij een kind aplasie van de penis is vastgesteld, moet door middel van onderzoek worden vastgesteld of er sprake is van bijkomende afwijkingen van de urinewegen of andere organen. Met behulp van een MRI-scan kan de aanwezigheid van erectiel weefsel (weefsel met veel vaatachtige ruimten die veel bloed kunnen opnemen) worden vastgesteld.
*
Vooruitzichten*
Voor patiënten die lijden aan ernstige nierafwijkingen zijn de vooruitzichten over het algemeen slecht.

_Bron: www.medicinfo.nl_

----------

